
Brad Pitt's Foundation Unveils Floating Home That Rises Up (and Away) in Floods - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-schwartz/sustainability/brad-pitts-make-it-right-foundation-home-can-withstand-flood-wate
======
arithmetic
The way the article is titled (emphasizing that it was Brad Pitt's foundation)
almost makes me think that they expected the foundation to fail. "Oh, an
actor's foundation. What good could they do?". Or they were being
sensationalist (anything with 'Brad Pitt' is highly clickable surely).

------
moron4hire
it's a defective house boat.

